# How to connect wi-fi router to BSNL broadband modem



## Sid99 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All

I want to extend my BSNL broadband connection to wi-fi. I have the BSNL broadband modem connected to my desktop via the ethernet cable.
Now, I want to enable wi-fi so that I can use the internet from my mobile as well as my desktop (wired as the desktop has no wi-fi). I plan to keep the modem connected to the desktop and then connect the router to the modem. Can anyone help with me regard to connecting the router to the modem?

- Which cable should connect the modem to the desktop? Ethernet, USB?
- Which cable to use to connect the modem to the router?

My modem has 1 ethernet and 1 USB port.

Any suggestions on which type of router would be better:
a) router with modem- so will replace the BSNL modem completely. Can this be connected to the desktop as well? Pros, cons?
b) router without modem- BSNL modem + separate router (TP-link, D-link etc). Pros, cons?

These might be very basic questions but my online search did not yield many results with regard to the hardware connections. I wanted to be sure about it before I purchased a router.

Thanks in advance!

Sid


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Just get an ADSL router like TP Link w8968 and return the BSNL modem


----------



## baiju (Jul 29, 2015)

You can use a normal wifi router with bsnl modem. Just connect the network cable that you plug into the pcs network port to the router. The router will have usually 4 lan ports which can be connected to computer using another cable. I'm using it this way.


----------



## z3rO (Jul 30, 2015)

You can always use a wifi router with your BSNL modem but IMO its better to use a modem cum router and return the BSNL modem.
Whats your budget?


----------



## Sid99 (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just get an ADSL router like TP Link w8968 and return the BSNL modem



Does BSNL give you a refund if you return the router? I've heard that if you have any issues with your telephone line later, which is very frequent in my area, they tend to blame it on the non-BSNL router.


----------



## Sid99 (Jul 30, 2015)

z3rO said:


> You can always use a wifi router with your BSNL modem but IMO its better to use a modem cum router and return the BSNL modem.
> Whats your budget?



Budget is up to 2k. But I can overshoot it by a bit if the hardware will last for at least 5 years.

Why do you say router cum modem is better?


----------



## Sid99 (Jul 30, 2015)

baiju said:


> You can use a normal wifi router with bsnl modem. Just connect the network cable that you plug into the pcs network port to the router. The router will have usually 4 lan ports which can be connected to computer using another cable. I'm using it this way.



Thanks. This helps ��


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

Sid99 said:


> Budget is up to 2k. But I can overshoot it by a bit if the hardware will last for at least 5 years.
> 
> *Why do you say router cum modem is better?*


Fewer devices to configure and connect together, less clutter.

Get W8968.


----------



## Sid99 (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fewer devices to configure and connect together, less clutter.
> 
> Get W8968.



I was looking at the reviews for W8968 on Flipkart and a lot of people have said they faced issues. You never had any trouble with it? I'm assuming you have or are currently using it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2015)

Sid99 said:


> I was looking at the reviews for W8968 on Flipkart and a lot of people have said they faced issues. You never had any trouble with it? I'm assuming you have or are currently using it.


None till now. Range is good enough for a 2 story house if its kept at 1st floor. Covers all three floors.


----------



## skdc14 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello
 I have bought a TP-LINK W8961N but not getting the internet connection. Can you help me. I tried Wi-fi and port but fail to get access to Internet. I get the wi-fi signal but cannot access internet. As I am a layman in this field, putting before you some information so that you might help me out. 
The mobile phone I am using is Nokia lumia 625 ...
The IP Address is 192.168.1,100
Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.168.1.1
DNS Suffix is None
MAC Address PC-92-3B-93-52-60

The laptop I use is Dell Inspiron 1525 and there the status is as shown in the snap shot. Hope you can help in fixing the problem. 


Looking for suggestion .
Thanks.


----------

